# Assessment under Accountant (General) - 221111



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi All,

One of my friend planning to apply for assessment under Accountant (General) - 221111, whereas in immigration site below is mentioned

"Licensing or registration requirements
In many occupations you must be registered with or obtain a license from a local authority in the state or territory where you want to practise your occupation. Contact the local authority in your relevant state or territory to enquire about the licensing or registration requirements.
"

Does he require above license first then only he can apply, or he can direct apply for visa without having any license.

Need suggestion?

Regards,
Maq


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Hi Maq,

In my opinion, Licencing would be required ONLY if he intends to practice the profession. However, for getting himself assessed and for migration purposes, licencing is not required. I am an Indian CA myself, and got myself assessed as a Finance Manager without any such requirements. Your marksheets, transcripts, degree certificates etc are good enough.

Rgds...


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Hi Maq,
> 
> In my opinion, Licencing would be required ONLY if he intends to practice the profession. However, for getting himself assessed and for migration purposes, licencing is not required. I am an Indian CA myself, and got myself assessed as a Finance Manager without any such requirements. Your marksheets, transcripts, degree certificates etc are good enough.
> 
> Rgds...


Thanks


----------



## jjjychen (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for your information sharing!


----------



## anandashar (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for sharing information


----------



## magyk2 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi,
I have finished my bachelor degree 3 years in management and MBA (correspondence ) in finance. I am interested in applying for assessment under Accountant (General) - 221111.

1. Am I eligible, or is it necessary to finish CA to assess under accountant category.
2. I have worked as accountant ( doing financial analyst job in india)
2. It has mentioned that licencing is required? is it necessary for me to process the immigration assessment.

Please advice.

Regards, Magy.


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

magyk2 said:


> Hi,
> I have finished my bachelor degree 3 years in management and MBA (correspondence ) in finance. I am interested in applying for assessment under Accountant (General) - 221111.
> 
> 1. Am I eligible, or is it necessary to finish CA to assess under accountant category.
> ...



Hello Magy

1. You do not need to have a professional degree in accounting to get a positive assessment. Your bachelors and Masters will be assessed positive if (i) they are equivalent to an Australian bachelor degree (ii) You have studied the mandatory and optional core knowledge areas during your studies. You can find these areas on CPA Australia Website.

2.Your accountant job will be only considered positive if your education is assessed.


3. There is no registration requirement to get yourself assessed. You do need to get 7 band in each module of IELTS academic test to get a positive assessment.

Hope it helps


----------



## magyk2 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thank you so much...


----------



## shreeyashk (Sep 28, 2014)

*Hi*



magyk2 said:


> Thank you so much...


Hi Magy,

Did you get your skill assessment result. I have also filed my skill assessment under same scenario as of yours and desperately awaiting for the results. I am worried if the Bcom and MBA Finance subjects would match the subjects (Core). I have chosen ICAA as the assessing authority.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## magyk2 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi, no I still have not applied for assessment. I am still in need of more core subjects to get positive assessment. So need to work on some short course to get the auditing and taxation subjects cleared. 

Can anyone suggest a course to get these two subjects finished. 

Thanks & Regards,
Magy


----------



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

shreeyashk said:


> Hi Magy,
> 
> Did you get your skill assessment result. I have also filed my skill assessment under same scenario as of yours and desperately awaiting for the results. I am worried if the Bcom and MBA Finance subjects would match the subjects (Core). I have chosen ICAA as the assessing authority.
> 
> ...


Hi shreeyashk. Did you successfully got assessed?


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

magyk2 said:


> Hi,
> I have finished my bachelor degree 3 years in management and MBA (correspondence ) in finance. I am interested in applying for assessment under Accountant (General) - 221111.
> 
> 1. Am I eligible, or is it necessary to finish CA to assess under accountant category.
> ...


Hi, Magy.

1. You need to demonstrate that your syllabus covers the required areas. However, your degree could be in finance, economics or else. I received a positive migration assessment from CPA AU based on my BA and MA in economics.
2. This might be considered as skilled experience. At the same time, this fact will not affect your skilled migration assessment.
3. Certain licences or qualifications might help in the assessment process , for example, ACCA qualification. On the other hand, you don't need any licences to get an assessment based on your education.


----------



## kb78 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum and I have few queries regarding Skilled Migration Visa for ANZSCO 221111 Accountant (General). I moved to Sydney from India in Feb'16 and I am on deputation here as an Accountant (General) on 457 VISA and would be here till July'16. My total experience of 12 years is into Accounts Payable. I am a Graduate in Commerce. My queries are:

1. Am I eligible to apply for Skilled Migration and is there any lock in or waiting period to apply since I already have a 457 visa?

2. I checked online regarding the Assessing Authority and would like to understand whom should I approach to for my assessment (CPA/CA/IPA)?

3. What is the process after assessment and on what basis are the points calculated? Is the point calculation method same as for other occupations or is it different in these assessing authorities?

Will really appreciate if you guys can help me out with this.

Thanks,

kb78


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi all,
My husband is B Com from Mumbai, Final CA and Part time MBA from NMIMS. He is applying for skill assessment for General accountant. Does he stand a chance to get positive assessment?


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

maq_qatar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One of my friend planning to apply for assessment under Accountant (General) - 221111, whereas in immigration site below is mentioned
> 
> ...


Hi License is not required at the time of Visa apply.


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

deepalivg said:


> Hi all,
> My husband is B Com from Mumbai, Final CA and Part time MBA from NMIMS. He is applying for skill assessment for General accountant. Does he stand a chance to get positive assessment?


Don't go with CPA. There are two more institutes you can go with one of them and i think you will get positive assessment.


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

kb78 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I have few queries regarding Skilled Migration Visa for ANZSCO 221111 Accountant (General). I moved to Sydney from India in Feb'16 and I am on deputation here as an Accountant (General) on 457 VISA and would be here till July'16. My total experience of 12 years is into Accounts Payable. I am a Graduate in Commerce. My queries are:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Krishna


----------



## Rus2016 (May 18, 2016)

choudharykrishna said:


> Don't go with CPA. There are two more institutes you can go with one of them and i think you will get positive assessment.


Hello, choudharykrishna! 


Please advise which Accounting bodies worth to apply for Assessment for fully qualified ACCA member. 
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

Rus2016 said:


> Hello, choudharykrishna!
> 
> 
> Please advise which Accounting bodies worth to apply for Assessment for fully qualified ACCA member.
> Many thanks in advance.


Please go with CA/IPA


----------



## Rus2016 (May 18, 2016)

choudharykrishna said:


> Please go with CA/IPA


Thanks.


----------



## sagarr86 (Jul 28, 2016)

Huss81 said:


> Hi Maq,
> 
> In my opinion, Licencing would be required ONLY if he intends to practice the profession. However, for getting himself assessed and for migration purposes, licencing is not required. I am an Indian CA myself, and got myself assessed as a Finance Manager without any such requirements. Your marksheets, transcripts, degree certificates etc are good enough.
> 
> Rgds...


Dear Huss81,

Can you please guide me on what category to choose 221111 - General accountant (Specialisation Financial Analyst) or 132211 - Finance Manager. I've 6 yr of experience in investment accounting and reporting. I am a qualified Chartered accountant, MBA(Finance) and CFA Level I cleared.

What is the exact criteria to choose the category?

Any help will be much appreciated!!

Thanks & Regards
Sagar


----------



## nbhatia (Apr 17, 2017)

shreeyashk said:


> Hi Magy,
> 
> Did you get your skill assessment result. I have also filed my skill assessment under same scenario as of yours and desperately awaiting for the results. I am worried if the Bcom and MBA Finance subjects would match the subjects (Core). I have chosen ICAA as the assessing authority.
> 
> ...


Hey Bro.. i am in the same situation you were once. Please can you tell me weather you have got you assessment result or not. Please reply


----------



## sahilsinghal (Jul 12, 2017)

magyk2 said:


> Hi, no I still have not applied for assessment. I am still in need of more core subjects to get positive assessment. So need to work on some short course to get the auditing and taxation subjects cleared.
> 
> Can anyone suggest a course to get these two subjects finished.
> 
> ...


Hi Magyk,
Sorry for digging this thread back from the dead. But I am in the same boat as you were. Did you get your skill assessment done? 
I have a BBA and an MBA (fin) with 5 years of exp in FP&A. I'm not sure if I'll get a positive skill assessment if I apply for Accountant (Gen). 
Your experience might be helpful for me. 

Sahil


----------



## sahilsinghal (Jul 12, 2017)

nbhatia said:


> Hey Bro.. i am in the same situation you were once. Please can you tell me weather you have got you assessment result or not. Please reply


Hi Nbhatia,

Did you get your assessment done? I have a BBA and an MBA with fin. analyst experience. I'm not sure if CPA, etc will give me a positive assessment for the Accountant (Gen) skill. Could you please help?

Sahil


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

sahilsinghal said:


> nbhatia said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Bro.. i am in the same situation you were once. Please can you tell me weather you have got you assessment result or not. Please reply
> ...


Hi all for accountant General to get the assessment done do the authority alao look for syllabus and where can i get syllabus for 17 yr old course


----------



## musema (Jul 6, 2015)

tdd123123 said:


> Hi all for accountant General to get the assessment done do the authority alao look for syllabus and where can i get syllabus for 17 yr old course


Visit your college library along with your marksheets. They normally have textbooks for the subjects, which in turn have the syllabus mentioned on the first few pages. That's how did it from my college in Mumbai.


----------



## raushree (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello

I would like to apply PR for my wife along with me. I am primary applicant and she is going to be secondary applicant. 

She has done BCom from Mumbai university and working in PSU bank as officer. She doesn't have MBA or CA Qualification. 

Can you please guide me whether if she can apply under accountant Profession? Or any other?

If yes, kindly guide how should i proceed for her application...



Thanks


----------

